# How do I make one process inject keyboard input into another?



## diskiller (Dec 27, 2005)

Simple question.

How do I write a process to inject keyboard input into another? (ie, to make a process say press 'spacebar' to jump in a game every 5 minutes).

This is quite easy to do on windows, as windows uses messages to pass events and one program can send keyboard events to another, etc.

I know this can be somehow done, since you can use remotedesktop to control a computer remotely, so in this case the remotedesktop server is injecting keyboard and mouse movements...

So any idea how to do this?

Thanks


----------

